# 5 leaf...



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, my son took this photo and wanted to know what it was.










Have them everywhere and he is curious. Hopefully I will be able to teach all four of them how to identify...once I learn it myself.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Virginia Creeper, I think. Does it "vine"?


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

No, doesn't vine. I can pull up one to make sure but from the little bit of poking around it we did, we didn't see a vine.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty sure too it's Virginia creeper.. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parthenocissus_quinquefolia


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pulled it up, had a woody, segmented stem and root system. Can post a picture of the stem and root if that would help.

We have found virginia creeper and it looks similar, but with the woody stem he wasn't sure and I had no clue.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like Virginia Creeper to me, too. If it's youngish, I will not yet have developed the woody vine. When it's old, it'll have a vine that Tarzan could swing from.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

The plant I pulled up had a root and all....so not sure if it is V. Creeper. Does Virginia creeper ever lose it's vine and grow a single root into the ground?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Another vote for Virginia Creeper. I'd guess it's one that hasn't started climbing yet. The only other thing I can think of with 5 leaves is Ginseng, but I've never seen it in person. Doesn't really look like the picture in my book, however, so I'm sticking with Virginia Creeper.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Virginia creeper, a young one. It takes a couple years before they start to vine. Pull it now before it gets older.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

swamp man said:


> Looks like Virginia Creeper to me, too. If it's youngish, I will not yet have developed the woody vine. When it's old, it'll have a vine that Tarzan could swing from.


I had to clean one up the other day, the tree it grew up was long gone but the vine was still there what a mess. If it wasn't in the fence row it would still be there.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

joseph97297 said:


> Okay, my son took this photo and wanted to know what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If y'all are eradicating it or just in it's presence, watch out and use a careful eye....."sneaky" poison ivy LOVES to hide in the creeper, and is extremely hard to see if you ain't giving it a good, hard starin' at. When Creeper is young, it'll sometimes only have three leaves on a hand, making it even harder to differentiate at a glance.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Definitely Virginia Creeper. "Leaves of three, let them be. Leaves of five should be left alive"


----------

